# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Far out Man.....

## Charles E.

NFI

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adult-short-...item53f2738378

----------

albeham, 

Bernie Daniel

----------


## jim simpson

Nice, just add strings!

----------


## greg_tsam

I know some people here in Houston that do these custom shapes.  They do them much better, too, as far as coloring goes.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> I know some people here in Houston that do these custom shapes.  They do them much better, too, as far as coloring goes.


Wow!  You don't like those colors?   No strap pin....if it had a scroll I'd get it.

----------


## greg_tsam

Thecolors are a little too October harvest for me and they didn't tie it right and the colors bleed. into one another.  :P

----------


## journeybear

Far out _and_ groovy, man. Takes me back ... and forward, at the same time. You know what I mean? Dig it!



I like the listing title. It's like it has too much reverb: "Adult short sleeve Tie Tye Dye Die Tee Shirt - Custom - MANDOLIN"

BTW, "The variation pictured is rainbow." I'll bet they have different color schemes available. Gonna see if they have one in purple. Ooohhh, purple ...

----------


## Bernie Daniel

OK well you can close this thread 'cause the only person wearing it will be ME!   I guess I can live without the strap pin.

----------


## journeybear

Not so fast, buddy! There might be a bidding war starting up here.  :Mad:  Oh, just kidding. Maybe ...  :Wink: 

The seller says it's available in sizes S - XL, and the phrase including "variation" implies other color schemes exist. I have contacted him, and will report when I get a response. Meanwhile, unless they have a XXL, I'm not really in the market. Maybe ...  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Q: You say "The variation pictured is rainbow." Do you have other color schemes available? 

A: Absolutely! You tell me colors and I will custom dye it in those colors.

A bit later ,,,

A: It appears that we just sold the listing we had for this. I have, however, relisted it under item 60549942136.

Bernie, you sly dog!  :Laughing: 

He does also do shirts with guitar, fiddle, and banjo. Oh, BTW - NFI!

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Q: You say "The variation pictured is rainbow." Do you have other color schemes available? 
> 
> A: Absolutely! You tell me colors and I will custom dye it in those colors.
> 
> A bit later ,,,
> 
> A: It appears that we just sold the listing we had for this. I have, however, relisted it under item 60549942136.
> 
> Bernie, you sly dog! 
> ...


Sorry I was transported back to the '70's when I was free living grad student with no cares!

----------


## greg_tsam

Dang Hippies  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Dang Hippies


Viewed from the perspective of two decades they don't look so bad to me!   :Smile:

----------


## SternART

That is world class tie dye!

----------


## journeybear

What's so funny 'bout peace, love, and good tie-dye? 

 

I know I've seen a hippie smiley or two. These will have to do for now ...

----------


## jaycat

Never mind the tie-dye -- let's bring back the hot pants.

----------


## greg_tsam

> Never mind the tie-dye -- let's bring back the hot pants.


Have you not seen what the girls are wearing these days?   :Smile:   Ok, since there seems to be plenty of tye dye appreciation in this thread I'm going to take a pic of my last 3 or 4 remaining shirts and post them.

----------

